# Overclocking my AMD 7750......



## sayan8 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a AMD HD 7750. Thinking of overclocking it. its current clock is 800 mhz..Help me and what is the max stable clock i can give..

My specs

Intel i3 3.16ghz
Corsair 2+1 gb ram 
Crt monitor @ 1024x768  (I KNW IT SCKS)
500gb hdd seagate
ASUS MOTHERBOARD..


----------



## theserpent (Oct 8, 2012)

Try to take it to 880 Mhz with Memory at 1125.
Thats my factory oced settings


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 9, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Try to take it to 880 Mhz with Memory at 1125.
> Thats my factory oced settings



will 7750 work on 16amps on 12v rail ??


----------



## aloodum (Oct 9, 2012)

@@ sayan: the question above has been answered in the other thread. 

I would advise againt ocing the card primarily because at this wonderful low resolution, its not the gpu in picture but the cpu instead. Basically at low resolutions your GPU isn't working that hard so it's more how many frames can your CPU push though. As your resolution/detail/AA is increased though, the GPU has to work harder and harder to keep up with the CPU and eventually becomes the limiting factor.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

Please mention the PSU that you are using and before you start overclocking your graphics card.


----------

